# What spices would you get if you visited New Orleans?



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

My folks are going to New Orleans this weekend, what are some great spices for all meats? Fish, beef, and pork? What kinds and where to find them. Thanks....


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Well, I like ...*

Pickapper "Spicy Mango"...
Cajun Power "Spicy Garlic Pepper Sauce"
Cajun Power "Garlic Juice"...

Most grocery stores over there carry them... I've been "forced" to buy 'em on-line by the case and have it shipped here..


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Nice, and this is a dry rub?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Riverwalk mall has a little cart on the 2nd floor by the escalators and a few women sell their homemade stuff....There is also a place in Jackson Square (I think on the North side) called the Pepper Palace. As fer spices and such, hard to say....I love hot stuff so I sampled sooooo much stuff while I was there. I love garlic stuff too, I probably bout 200 bucks worth of stuff and brought it home!!!


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Sauces,rubs,glazes,etc....You need to go over to Acadiana.
New Orleans area is more Creole.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Oh far is Acadian, I think they plan to walk most of the time.


----------

